# Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht



## damdam05 (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir demnächst ein paar Rapala Wobbler zulegen. Wollte Fragen mit welchen ihr erfolgreich in welcher Farbe fischt?

Meine Hausgewässer sind Kanal und Aller


----------



## Lorenz (29. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Hi

tu dir doch selbst nen Gefallen und versteif dich nicht nur auf Rapala! 

Tips gibts im Forum sicher schon genug.Wenn du wirklich konkrete Modelle und Dekore für deine Hausgewässer haben willst,musst du mehr Input geben!




Zander oder Hecht?
Ja was denn nun? 
Ich vermute mal,dass du noch nicht so wirklich viel Erfahrung hast...Ich rate dir dich auf etwas festzulegen (und dafür solltest du erstmal wissen was hauptsächlich in deinen Hausgewässern vorkommt;nicht überall gibt es Hecht und Zander gleichermaßen).Sammel erstmal Erfahrung mit einem Zielfisch,probier selber aus mit welchen Kunstködern du am besten zurechtkommst usw. ...Nicht immer und überall sind Rapala-Wobbler die erste Wahl!


----------



## damdam05 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

so ein bisschen unterschätzt Du mich, aber so ganz unrecht hast Du auch nicht. Also der MLK ist das Zandergewässer bei uns und die Aller das Hechtgewässer. Die Fangstatistik der letzten Jahre spricht da für sich.

Es muss nicht unbedingt Rapala sein das stimmt, den Wobbler anderer Firmen haben bei mir schon gefangen. 

Da ich dennoch Einsteiger bin, (das hast Du richtig erkannt!) bin ich gespannt, mit welchen Wobblern ihr auf die genannten Zielfische erfolgreich angelt.


----------



## Lorenz (30. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Hi


ich kenne die Aller nicht.Wie tief ist die?

Rapala Long Casting Minnow 12+14cm,Jointed X-Rap,Husky Jerk 14cm...Mann's 1- und 1- Super Stretch wenn es was sehr flachlaufendes sein soll!

Bomber hat auch noch ein paar schöne Hechtwobbler! Die großen Zweiteiler finde ich ,besonders zu dem Preis,nicht schlecht!
Silber/grau/weiß/chrome-Töne (mit schwarzen Streifen) und braun wären meine Favouriten!


----------



## tobi79 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Ich habe da noch einige Rapala Wobbler zu verkaufen!
Sind alle Neu,wenn Interesse besteht einfach eine Nachricht schicken!#h


----------



## Master Hecht (30. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

wenns nicht umbedingt Rapala sein muss dann wüsste ich noch was relativ geiles vor allem auf Hecht. Ich würde dir den Deka Hamakuru von Illex ans Herz legen der ist top zwar auch teuer aber lohnt sich auf jeden Fall...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Carpi107 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Mit einem X-RAP liegst du schonmal nicht verkehrt.Hechte gehen gut drauf und Zander konnte ich damit auch schon fangen(See und Rhein).Mit den Farben musst du halt schauen was bei dir am Wasser am besten geht.Da hilft halt nur probieren und mit anderen Anglern sprechen.


----------



## damdam05 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> ich kenne die Aller nicht.Wie tief ist die?


 

ca 1,5m bis 2m


----------



## marchenigin (31. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

RFSH ohne Frage


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

10cm X-Rap OG
9cm Shallow Shad Rap BG

Rapalawobbler sind schon top, zumindest die o.g gehen gut auf Zander.


----------



## Lorenz (31. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Entgegen dem...


Ich hoffe mein Beitrag kam nicht so rüber |rolleyes

Natürlich sind die top...aber eben nicht nur die.
"Every lure has its day." 




Schnell noch meine neue Horde Husky Jerks einpacken und dann kann es auch schon losgehen Hechte ärgern :g


----------



## Maok (31. August 2009)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Fängige Altenativen zu Rapala:

Zander:

Salmo Perch 8F GS

Hecht:

Salmo Perch 8F PH und HP

Beide je nach Bedingungen auch als Mitteltiefläufer und für besonders verfressene Fische in den 12 cm Versionen.


----------



## klosterangler14 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Welch Wobbler eignen sich denn für barsche gut???


----------



## allegoric (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Alle Wobbler, die eine eher vibrierendere Bewegung haben. Also gern Crankbaits (ohne Schalgen) oder spezieller kleine rundliche Wobbler bis 7 cm. Auswahl gibt es da genug. Da muss kein Illex, Rapala oder sonst wer dahinterstehen.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Mein bisher erfolgreichster Wobbler auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander war der Daiwa Tournament Current Master SR.
Was mir besonders gut an ihm gefallen hat war, dass man ihn vielseitig einsetzen konnte. Einfach eingeholt, getwicht oder geschleppt...er hat immer Fisch gebracht. Zudem lies er sich noch ausgesprochen gut werfen.
Nur der Preis von knapp 20 € war ein wenig happig.


----------



## Schabrackentapir (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Rapala - ganz klar x shad rap und zwar die alten dicken. Unübertroffen


----------



## klosterangler14 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

wo kann ich denn online wobbler (angelsachen) kaufen außer bei askari?
Und was für ein stahlvorfach sollte ich den davor spanen wenn Hecht,Barsch und Zander im Gewässer sind?
Und was haltet ihr von Gummifischen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

für wobbler und jerks #h

http://www.jerkbait.com/

für gummis #h

http://www.camo-tackle.de/

oder gehst in angelladen und läst dich beraten |kopfkrat


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*



klosterangler14 schrieb:


> wo kann ich denn online wobbler (angelsachen) kaufen außer bei askari?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175480

|laola:


----------



## klosterangler14 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Danke,
Was haltet ihr denn von den mini Wobblern??


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Ich kaufe meine Rapalas immer in den Staaten, bei Ebay.com mal Rapala eingeben.
Vor Bestellung nur schauen, ob der Verkäufer auch nach Deutschland versendet.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=rapala&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## klosterangler14 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eure besten Rapala Wobbler auf Zander o. Hecht*

Mini Wobbler?????


----------

